# Windsor, Ont. Baby hairless dumbo for sale.



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Note: I'm still not 100% sure, but we have a Hairless Dumbo we're adopting out. It won't be for sure until I get a hold of my girlfriend.

My friends' friend had a female hairless dumbo that passed away just after feeding her babies. She had 9, 2 died before they were two days old, one died yesterday and there were 6 left. I could only take one. The other 5... I'm not sure. He's Berk looking. Very cute and surprisingly tame.

I live in Windsor, Ont. Across from Detroit, MI. I can't deliver outside Windsor. IM for phone number.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

EDIT: Sorry! It says sale! It's supposed to be adoption. STUPID me. > <'


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Disregard: I found someone to take him.


----------

